# Roof valley buckling



## jackcmorgan (May 17, 2021)

Had an architectural shingle roof installed by a reputable contractor a few months ago (on a brand new build) and now the valleys and shingles near the valleys are buckling. Shingles were installed in the winter at about the freezing mark so it's likely due to expansion. I have attached a couple of photos. It's a 7/12 pitch roof on a large bungalow (6500 square feet of roof area) ... the valleys are about 30 feet long. I'm assuming this is something to be concerned about ... what can be done to fix it?

Thank you.

Jack Morgan


----------



## Sazav (May 18, 2021)

Faced the same problem half a year ago. I still haven't found a solution, but so far nothing has broken. So you still have time.


----------



## jackcmorgan (May 17, 2021)

In my research it says that each section should be less than 10 feet ... these are about 16 so will obviously expand more than a shorter section. I was thinking about pulling the nails and re-nailing at a temp around 72 f before it's in the sun. It went on at about 30 so I figure that should help with the temperature differential and expansion at temperature extremes. Not sure how easy it is to pull up the adjacent shingles so I can renail. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## jackcmorgan (May 17, 2021)

Troopforlife1 said:


> valley installed wrong to begin with. Get a reputable roofing contractor to look at that roof because whoever installed the roof is not a professional roofing contractor if they are they should be ashamed of themselves


I'm not familiar with how they should be installed. What is wrong with the install?


----------



## benjaminrenaud (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello. How to choose what roof to cover the house guys? I found some company, them provide roofing services ant they having a lot of kind roof option e.x. Litcore


----------

